# T. De Witt Talmage



## The Author of my Faith (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on T. De Witt Talmage. He was a Presbyterian Pastor of the Brooklyn Tabernacle in the 1800's. Was he a solid preacher?


----------



## The Author of my Faith (Sep 22, 2009)

*Wow i guess not *

I guess nobody knows about this guy?


----------



## Wayne (Sep 22, 2009)

I've seen some of his books, and he also served as editor for a magazine in that era.
Haven't really studied up on his life though. Not sure where he stood on issues. Probably would have been classified as being on the conservative side of the New School Presbyterians. But that's a guess.


----------



## Edward (Sep 22, 2009)

There appears to be a significant amount about him online

T. De Witt Talmage - Google Search

including sermons and writings of his:

Browse By Author: T - Project Gutenberg


----------



## Archlute (Sep 22, 2009)

I skimmed through a book of his sermons some years back. They were decent, sometimes with fanciful illustrations, but nothing unorthodox caught my eye. If I recall correctly, the preface to that compilation noted that while he was in seminary he was voted "most likely to be rejected by the presbytery" by his classmates due to his over the top preaching style, but seems to have become a fairly well known preacher in his day. I don't know anything else about him.


----------

